# NetBeans: Uncompilable source code



## taaz (19. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe in letzter Zeit Probleme mit meinem Netbeans. 
Zum Einen bekomme ich mitten beim Testen Referenzprobleme, da Netbeans mir vorwirft, dass eingebundene Libraries nicht gefunden werden können. (Erstellt über Tools -> Libraries)

Nach einem Schließen und neuen Öffnen des Projekts sind diese Referenzprobleme gelöst und tauchen irgendwann beim Testen und Debuggen wieder auf.

-> sehr nervig 


Zum Anderen habe ich das Problem, dass ich bei einer eingebundenen Library den Fehler "java.lang.RuntimeException: Uncompilable source code - package eigenePackages.Managers does not exist" erhalte, obwohl ich ja alles eingebunden habe. Diesen Fehler bekomme ich im Moment nicht behoben. manchmal wird mir der Uncompilable source code-Fehler auch für eine einzelne Klasse aus dem Package gebracht.

Ich denke irgendwie, dass NetBeans das Problem ist, da es ja normalerweise geht.
Mein Projekt sowie die Projekte der eingebundenen Libraries liegen in einer Dropbox, falls das wichtig ist?!

Ich hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe. 
Falls Quellcode gebraucht wird, liefere ich diesen gerne nach.

Liebe Grüße
taaz


----------



## AlexSpritze (19. Sep 2011)

Welche NetBeans-Version benutzt du? Vielleicht können dir die Kollegen vom NetBeans-Forum weiterhelfen?


----------



## taaz (20. Sep 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich benutze hauptsächlich NetBeans 7.0.1, habe es gestern aber auch mit 9.6.1 probiert, wo nach kurzem Testen auch direkt der Fehler auftrat, dass meine Library nicht gefunden wird, obwohl sie eingebunden ist.

EDIT: Ich habe meine Frage mal im NetBeans-Forum gestellt. Danke für den Tipp: NetBeans-Forum &bull; Thema anzeigen - Uncompilable source code


----------

